# برامج تخص الحفر Drilling Software



## NOC_engineer (15 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مجموعة من البرامج التي تخص حفر الآبار النفطية Drilling Software
Drilling Calculator يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Well Services Field Data Handbook from Schlumberger يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Drilling Cement Calculator يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Horizontal Drilling Software يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Directional Drilling Software يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Fishing Stuck Pipe يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Drilling Rig يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (24 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك مهندس شركتنا


----------



## bahr_rashid (8 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير على البرامج الممتازة ومشاركتكم المفيدة 
وأرجو منك أخى الكريم لو تكرمت شرح بالصور لهذة البرامج حتى تعم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 فبراير 2016)

bahr_rashid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على البرامج الممتازة ومشاركتكم المفيدة
> وأرجو منك أخى الكريم لو تكرمت شرح بالصور لهذة البرامج حتى تعم الفائدة
> وجزاك الله كل خير


أخي الكريم .. كل هذه البرامج موجودة على موقع أسمه Drilling Software ..


----------



## eng.huda92 (19 أغسطس 2016)

ممكن اعرف البرامج ليش مدا تشتغل


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 أغسطس 2016)

eng.huda92 قال:


> ممكن اعرف البرامج ليش مدا تشتغل


أختي الكريمة .. تم تصحيح جميع الروابط وهي تعمل الآن


----------



## eng.huda92 (19 أغسطس 2016)

ممكن ارسالها لي


----------



## eng.huda92 (19 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 أغسطس 2016)

eng.huda92 قال:


> ممكن ارسالها لي


أختي الكريمة .. كل برنامج رابطه موجود في نفس السطر من خلال النقر على كلمة هنا


----------

